# HELP : Unix Mini Project for MCA



## speedyguy (Mar 3, 2010)

m newbie 2 shell scripting in unix..... i hv 2 do a mini project in unix.... i hv no clue at all for any idea or codes...can ne1 plz help me out wit any suggestion, codes or any link whr i find help...

Enjoy~!


----------



## vandit (Mar 14, 2010)

Well , we did the dining philosophers' problem...


----------

